# Clearing-in at Port Canaveral



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Has anyone cleared in at Port canaveral and can tell me the procedure there. Where can I tie up? Where is the customs office? Do I have to go to the cutoms office or do they come to the boat? And what is the 800 number I call when I first make landfall?


----------



## sailandoar (Mar 20, 2006)

I have the same question. 
Clearing in to US when coming from Bahamas and arriving on Sat or Sunday.


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

I read somewhere that you have to phone them and if they tell you, you then have to go to them.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

If you're a U.S. citizen who has pre-cleared with Customs & Border Patrol, you can do it with a phone call. CBP Announces Local Boater Option for Florida Boaters - CBP.gov They'll ask you your last port of call, and if you have any live plants aboard, and that's about it. Otherwise they may ask you to show up in person. We cleared in at Lake Worth and it was EEEE-ZZZ.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, IIRC, everybody aboard the boat has to be pre-cleared or you have to check in.



eryka said:


> If you're a U.S. citizen who has pre-cleared with Customs & Border Patrol, you can do it with a phone call. CBP Announces Local Boater Option for Florida Boaters - CBP.gov They'll ask you your last port of call, and if you have any live plants aboard, and that's about it. Otherwise they may ask you to show up in person. We cleared in at Lake Worth and it was EEEE-ZZZ.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I think also it only applies to south Florida, Canaveral doesn't count, and you have to have pre-cleared and you have to be a US citizen. I phone Cape Marina which is just in from the Atlantic. I was told I call Customs at 321 783 2066 and then either they come to the boat or we have to present ourselves to the CBP office which is about 1 mile away. If I go this way I'll let people know how it went.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

How do you pre-clear?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Craig - You'll need to show up in person at the local customs office with your passport and vessel documentation. Some offices require you to make an appt in advance, call first (check the link in my previous post). Takes 10-15 minutes. At least that's what it took us, at St John, USVI. They give you a card with a "BR-" number. Then you just phone in your BR number when you next clear in. It's free!


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

Ah. I already got one of those cards last month in st John. I used it yesterday to clear into st Thomas. It just took a phone call and AT&T(iPhone) works here. I didn't realize this could be used in the states. I also got a us customs decal. I didn't need it in the usvi, but I think I need it to clear into the states.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Cleared in today at Port Canaveral. We are staying at Cape Marina and it was just a matter of phoning them and providing them with passport and cruising permit details. Tomorrow we will have to do a face to face at the office showing them our passports and the office is within walking didtance of the marina. So all and all I would say it went rather easily.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Do be aware that if you are not a US citizen or have any non US crew then they must have a US visa. The visa waiver program does not apply.

This is from Noonsite



> The captain, and every other person on board, regardless of nationality, are required to report to the nearest INS Office after arriving in a port of entry. US nationals must take with them a valid passport. All non-US nationals must take passports with valid visas, and a Green Card if held. If you arrive after working hours, you must remain onboard, and clear in the next morning. You must clear in within 24 hours of your arrival.
> 
> The nearest INS office might be some distance away from your chosen port of entry, requiring an expensive taxi or rental car journey to reach. As long as this regulation remains in force, it would be worthwhile selecting an entry port where an INS office is within a short distance. Here is the current list of Ports of Entry
> 
> ...


----------

